# Topics > Robotics > Sites about robots and AIs >  XRobots.co.uk, James Bruton, Southampton, Hampshire, England

## Airicist

Website - xrobots.co.uk

youtube.com/jamesbruton

twitter.com/xrobotsuk

linkedin.com/in/james-bruton-112a241

instagram.com/xrobotsuk

Projects:

Balancing Strandbeest

openDog, open source robot

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Iron Man Cosplay Electronic Motorized Helmet Faceplate VERSION 2, PART 1

 Published on Oct 4, 2013




> This is part 1 of my Iron Man Helmet motirised faceplate. More pictures, details and STL downloads at: 
> http://www.xrobots.co.uk/faceplate-mechanism-version-2

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Iron Man Cosplay Helmet motorized faceplate and light up eyes, electronics and mechanics

 Published on May 23, 2012




> Here are the details of my Iron Man helmet motorized faceplate and light up eyes - lenses which you can also see through. There are detailed step by step pictures on my website: http://www.xrobots.co.uk/IM6

----------


## Airicist

XRobots - Channel Trailer July 2014

Published on Jul 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Star Wars EP7 BB-8 Droid Build

Playlist "Working Star Wars BB-8 Replica"

"Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens", J.J. Abrams, 2015, USA

----------

